# Whats wrong with the cart?



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Johnny, Im trying to put in my order for 2 Eurow mitts and a 4" and 6.5" Lake Country Like Cutting Pad but there seems to be something wrong with the cart. Everytime i add something to it and either press update (to alter the quantity of the mitts) or continue shopping, it says i have nothing in my cart   What should I do?

Tom


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The site needs your browser to accept cookies. As its not it cannot remember what your adding to the cart. This generally happens because your security on the internet is a tad too high.

To rectify this you need to add Clean and Shiny to one of your trusted sites. On Internet Expolorer you can do this from the Tool/Options menu. 
The other option is to lower the security level a smidge 

HTH

Johnny


----------



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

Ah ha, that seems to have sorted it. Cheers Johnny.


----------

